# Hypo stories



## aymes (Nov 20, 2008)

*Funniest/strangest/worst hypo moment....*

It seems about everyone with diabetes has at least one funny, scary or bizarre hypo related story so this seems a good place to share them.

Mine are pretty lame compared to some I've heard but my worst was probably after my university finals. Everyone had been drinking a lot (I'm not a big drinker) so when I started acting odd no one really noticed until I was very low. My friends eventually thought they should take me home and get me to have some sugar. I can't remember any of this but apparently I took offense at being told what to do and punched my friend, now I'm quite tiny and he's a big guy so very unexpected, he went around with a black eye for days, I was so embarrassed that I could act so out of character.

My only other one was fairly recently. A new housemate had just moved in and  had apparently had too much to drink... I got up in the middle of the night with a hypo, went downstairs and found him just standing there, in only his underwear, swaying and humming to himself. A very bizarre moment!

I'm sure you all must have some good stories to share???? 

( by the way I'm not making light of any bad things, like hitting friends, we may have done!)


----------



## jenks (Nov 21, 2008)

i have a funny story about being diagnosed.

I was in afghanistan on a summer tour so the weather was beyond hot, especially for someone who gets a sun tan from the fridge door light lol.
Anyway i was 6 months done with a 7 month tour when my uncontrollable thirst and constant toilet needs got beyond a joke and they found out i was type 1. * The funny bit was when the army doctor in afghasn asked in all seriousness "did the weight loss and thurst not make you think you mite have diabeties??"
I replyed "NO its the desert i thought it was the bloody sun" *

he stayed away after that.


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Nov 21, 2008)

I've had it for 14 months and never had a hypo. Lowest I've been was 3.3 and I felt fine. Is this unusual?


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 21, 2008)

Ikey anything below 4.0 is hypo, whether you 'felt hypo' or not.


----------



## aymes (Nov 21, 2008)

Ikey the tinker said:


> I've had it for 14 months and never had a hypo. Lowest I've been was 3.3 and I felt fine. Is this unusual?



3.3 would usually be called a hypo, even if it didn't feel like one, I think most people would usually not feel a hypo until they got around there., although of course everyone is different. 

As for whether it's normal, probably very lucky but I don't think there is a normal. Depends on how you're treated, insulin and, to a slightly lesser extent tablets, makes hypo far more likely than if treated with diet/exercise.


----------



## Daisy (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG! I have so many stories - two are similar - I sleep naked and twice I have exposed all to ambulance people after they have had to revive me after a night hypo - once after a hen night - and sharing a room with a friend and once in my flat - my very fabulous neighbour called an ambulance after hearing me shout out. I figure they have seen it all and you just have to get over it! You just don't care when you are off your chops - embarrassing when you start coming round though! Next one was when I was doing an aqua class - i can't remember finishing it - I woke up in a room in the sports centre with two ambulance men in my swimmming costunme! Apparently i was swimmimg in the pool and they were clearing it for scuba - I wouldn't get out - they had to pull me out (no mean feat as i am not a lighweight!) and I lost conciousness - the staff thought I was on drugs or something! They found my locker key and went through my bag and found my insulin which made them realise I was diabetic. A shot of glucagon and I came round. I took the centre staff a huge bunch of flowrer, some chocs and a card to say thank-you! I didn't have on-body id then but have now!
The last one was when I was home one Christmas - and my dad and my brother were hearing lots of noise from the kitchen in the middle of the night - they came down and found me getting all sorts of strange stuff out of the fridge and talking gibbereish. They realsed i was low and gave me milk and sugar - not too bad you say - no but I was completely starkers - aged 30. Horror of horrors - I remember nothng about it and have tried to forget it ever since! Haven't hit anyone yet - but have got extremely stroppy before now!


----------



## AlanJardine (Nov 21, 2008)

I volunteer for St John ambulance. A number of years ago we had a new first aid unit delivered to our division.
On the first night we used it I went (mildly) hypo whilst walking around the site we were covering and had to return to the first aid unit in order to teat myself (with a bar of chocolate or something), so then had the dubious honour of being the first casualty treated in our new unit.


----------



## aymes (Dec 31, 2008)

new one to add from last night... Think I must have been hypoing in the night. Woke up this morning with sky high bg and found I had changed my clothes in the night, totally trashed my room emptying all my clothes out my wardrobe and was sleeping fully dressed as if I was about to go out, I can remember nothing!

I was also reminded recently of another one. My housemate came back to find me with all the food out the cupboard, putting it all in the bin. When she asked me what I was doing ( this was in 2007) I told her all the food was out of date so I was sorting it out. I was throwing away stuff with a date as late as 2010 so I've no idea when I thought it was!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 31, 2008)

*rational explantions for new symptoms*

Like Jenks, I have a story about misinterupting sympoms when first diagnosed. I was knacked due to working 10 days on, 4 off - 10 days of 10 hour days, guiding on seal & dolphin swimming tour boats on New Zealand summer. Uniform included fleece shorts - better than trousers, as salt marks looked odd on trouser knees, but a bit warm around the crotch, so it ignored  mild itching. Plus, a bit of urgency to pee on waking was explained by sleeping in a garden shed  and needing to negotiate entry to house in a decent state of dress to avoid startling landlady. Days off were spent driving and hiking all over South Island. So, not surprising I was a bit tired.

Only time my partner tried to get some Hypostop down me at night, he couldn't understand why I was being "less than co-operative" - so he tasted it and understood! I've never usued it since. Anyway, we always have tons of High 5 etc energy gels, due to freebies given at adventure races, which taste much nicer. But usually I just grab a couple of wrapped boiled sweets off windowsill, without even waking him.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a slight hypo not long after I was diagnosed. I felt a bit odd so tested blood sugars, and found I was about 3.9. I asked colleague to go get me a can of coke and a bag of crisps. He came back with diet coke.

Luckily for me someone else in the office realised what was happening and got me the full sugar version and explined to my colleague I was experiencing a hypo, and unless I specify diet coke, getthe full sugar version!

It has been a learning curve for all of us, and I have been allowed to place posters and leaflets round the building for Diabetes UK. so more people are aware.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 1, 2009)

i've not had any major hypo scares as my awareness is still quite high (going down though eek) but 3 days before my wedding and my last day at work i starting having a hypo in a traffic jam, reached over for some glucose tablets int the glove compartment.  as i put one in my mouth i realised that the new air freshner (really strong so we threw it in there) had seeped into the packet! i ahd a mouth full of air freshner, didnt want to swallow in case it poisoned me and didnt want to spit it out everywhere.  Thankfully the traffic was moving slowly and i managed to get home still with this tablet in my mouth, rapidly dissolving.  got in and ran to the sink and spat it out! then ran upstairs and started trashing my room trying to find some other tablets.  mum came in and i collapsed in sobs (i was a bit emotional because of the wedding etc) on the landing, choking on the little bits of glucose tablets as i was trying to breathe! took me ages to calm down as i was crying so much i was inhlaing more and more bits of tablet grr!


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 1, 2009)

before my son was diagnosed he was keep talking about funny shadows in his bedroom we really thought he had supernatural gift after a while did not wanted tosleep in his bedroom start urinating a lot googgle the simptoms the we ask the gp to test for diabetes [my gp was on holiday] surgery lost the urine test and after 5 days we werein hospital and graham was in ketoacidosis coma more on theother side with a high risk that he could  not make it  my instinct was wright and the supply gp was wrong


----------



## Kirsty81 (Jan 3, 2009)

I tend to get very aggressive when I am going hypo and am adament that I am fine, shouting and pushing people away who know what is going on and want to help me. Anyone else become like this????
I have on more than one occasion been at work and gone low, sometimes crying, sometimes laughing hysterically and on one occasion shouting at my boss that I was fine and she should leave me alone. The people in my office are all used to me and can tell even before I do. 
My boyfriend gets the full brunt of it though as he often tries to feed me sugar or chocolate, my response: to try and bite his fingers off to stop him. 
My symptoms have changed over the last year (which apparently happens) so it was harder for a while to notice. 
The worse hypo i had when the paramedics had to come, was when my parents couldnt wake me. I do not remember anything other than coming round and wondering why there were green people (paramedics) in my bedroom and a needle in my arm. I hate needles and was not very happy!


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't had any funny hypos... 

My worst one was the last time I was drunk, and I have decided to go t-total. It just isn't worth it. I didn't even recognise at the time that I was having a hypo, so I didn't treat it, just crashed and went to sleep. Before I went to sleep though I sat for ages rocking back and forward on my bed, tearing holes in the bra I'd just taken off. Lord knows why I felt like shredding my bra was a good idea, but I did...


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a funny hypo story, just thought I would start a thread for some laughs. (Not always funny of course) Being a Diabetic is hard work sometimes but there is always a funny hypo story along the line, or an interesting one at least


----------



## cocacola (Mar 21, 2010)

I posted this on another forum a few days ago.


> No, not me, but I went shopping in Asda yesterday and came a cross a woman lying on the floor at the back of the shop. There was an Asda assistant tending to the woman, standing over her with a bottle of Lucozade. So I can only presume she had a hypo
> I actually felt quite upset  and it frightened me into thinking I never want to go there
> So a bit of a kick up the backside for me, to take better care of myself and watch my diet
> Not that the lady in question wasn't taking care of herself.
> ...


----------



## gail1 (Mar 21, 2010)

not a funny story but went down the pub with friends had a lot of cola to drink and ended up getting very agressive in fact so much so the police were called and i got arested i cant remember a lot of this Im told by friends it took four policemen to hold me down and when I got to the police station i was later told i was sick everywhere I ended up in hospital massive hypo I LEARNT MY LESSON FROM THIS


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wandering through the North Laine here in Brighton a few months back. Suddenly felt absolutely smashed. Ended up thinking it was three in the afternoon. Being slaughtered that early is a good effort even by my standards! Tested and found I was hypo.

Tom


----------



## aymes (Mar 21, 2010)

There was one time that I throw ALL my food out, I was convinced that the year was two years later and so it was all up to date. My mum just happened to call while I was doing it and after a lot of persuading convinced me to test my blood.

There was also the time when I managed to 'thump' my friend who was trying to help me while hypo. Not funny I know but it wasn't long after diagnosis and I was this tiny little thing, and I'm not the type of person to hit anyone ever, so it did really take him by surprise. I ended up with a big bruise on my fist and he had not a mark on him, so apparently I don't know how to hit properly! 

I'm sure there are more stories, I'll post when I remember them!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 21, 2010)

I had one kind of like your food one, where I was going around the house making sure all the clocks were correct as if I had OCD!! I remember crying uncontrollably because my montitor at the time didnt have the date and time on it and didnt have the 14 day averages etc like the optium one I was used to! My other half was running around the house with me trying to talk me into drinking the lucozade he had but I think I ended up drinking it as he agreed to sort the clocks and draw on the meter with a sharpie so I knew what all the displays meant!! How random!


----------



## Cate (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't think I've got any funny hypo stories.  There was one when I was a kid, on a ferry with my dad, I had a hypo in my sleep.  Dad cocked up the glycagon and had to get permission to go down to the car to get a spare one, also the ferry put out a tannoy call for a qualified Dr to do it as dad had lost the plot by this point.

In dad's defence, the glycagon was the old fashioned one where you had two bottles and a seperate needle and had to draw up the liquid, squirt it into the other bottle, shake it, draw it back into the needle, then use it.  Convenient, no?


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 21, 2010)

Jeezo, I must live in the stone age or something coz thats the kind I still have haha what kind do you use now cate out of curiousity well that and the fact I feel like im missing out on something!!


----------



## Cate (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL well I've only recently got glycagon again (now I have a husband to shoot me up with it ), it's this one: http://tweetphoto.com/15334725

Yes, I just went and took a pic and tweeted it just so you could see


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahh, I just had a look and thats the kind I have in the fridge too... I guess i just never noticed the change before. Easy mistake I suppose since we cant inject it ourselves 
The  last time I needed one was in early pregnancy when I was so bad the paramedics had to be called as colin messed up preparing it!! I do wonder why I am always in bed naked when they need to show up!! the last two times I needed them (coincidence??) its funny how they havent been back since I always wear nighties now!! (sorry tmi)


----------



## Cate (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha the last times I've seen them, once I was a gibbering wreck in a children's playground in our local park (with my 2 year old, 2 friends and their kids, not just me!), and at home when Neil thought I was asleep on the sofa but actually had passed out hypo.  Both times were in early pregnancy - it's a menace!


----------



## gerryberry (Mar 21, 2010)

at work a few years back i had hypo and had nearly passed out,my boss was shovelling a mars bar into my mouth but of course i couldn't chew and felt like i was choking,luckily someone who did have an idea came to the rescue with sugar and rubbed it inside my mouth(gums) funny now, wasn't so funny at time! 
I don't work there anymore


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 22, 2010)

I was hypo once and didn't recognise Paul, my husband when he came home from work.  He asked what was for tea and I said "nothing".  Then he said "shall I go and get chips?" and I replied, "if you like but what will Paul have when he comes home?" That's when he realised and got the lucozade.

Another time he had to call an ambulance and I tried to take my clothes off when the paramedics were just bringing me round!

More recently I was hypo but aware and was drinking a cup of tea outdoors at a family history event.  I was looking at the teabag on a tag and thinking to myself "what am I going to do with that?"  I decided to leave it in the cup, took a swig of tea and unbeknown to me the wind caught the string and wrapped it round my glasses!!  In my hypo state I just couldn't figure out what was going on when I was left with a teabag swinging from my glasses and hot tea splattering all over my t-shirt!!  I feel sorry for my husband at times like that!!


----------



## Akasha (Mar 22, 2010)

My worst and prob only one,  i was found under the desk at work, uncosious, and didnt realise anything untill i was being wheeled into A&E. 
I lost 2 hours of that morning. 
And the thing was, being a small office, there were 4 people in a room prob only 2 meters away who hadnt noticed. 
One lady said 'you were making alot of noise and we thought you were singing! I was gonna come and tell you to shut up but we pushed the do to instead!'


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 8, 2011)

ROFL I am so sorry to laugh so much but the bra shredding episode made me laugh out loud! I have been hypo so many times but I have never done that!! When I drank a bit when I was a teenager I found that, if I added two shots of proper blackcurrant to my drink, it would keep my sugars up while I was out. I would also have biscuits and half a pint of water waiting for me when I got back from the pub to take before I slept and I never woke from a hypo or with a hangover. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 8, 2011)

I also get very beligerent and slightly nasty if I am having a very low hypo and I haven't realised it. I also tend to tell people I am ok when I am quite obviously not!! When I was about 14 I was very seriously hypo and we didn't have a phone and so my Mother called out neighbour in to help getting some sugar and water down me. (Years ago we didn't have glucose tablets or lucozade which was really expensive so we had sugar and water and that was it, we also didn't have blood testing either).  He was a huge bloke and I blacked his eye by striking out and not having a clue what I had done.


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 8, 2011)

*My Funniest Hypo!*

As most people know, a hypo in the middle of the night can be the most frightening as you sometimes don't wake. About 15 years ago I went badly hypo in the middle of the night and I was very lucky that my son, then 10, heard me and tried to help me but I wasn't coming round. I woke to find two dashing ambulencemen in my bedroom trying to wake me. You know what it's like, you sort of come round inside before your body wakes up and so I could hear things but couldn't really make sense of it. As I was coming round something just didn't feel right but I Couldn't put my finger on what it was and when I awoke a bit more I realised what it was, I was totally naked! Talk about being embarrased!!After coming round a bit they sent my son downstairs to make toast and tea and made sure that I was ok to be left with a pretty good blood sugar. The next morning I had a chat with my son and my daughter, who had slept through the whole thing,  and told them that, if I was ever to go hypo again they were to make sure I was covered in anything they could find. Blow me, a week later it happened again, can you believe it??? As I was coming round again I still felt as though something wasn't quite right. On waking up there were two other, different, dashing ambulancemen but as I came round I was pleased to notice that I had clothes on so I stopped worrying. Again, I refused to go to hospital and off my son went to make toast and tea for us all. Only when the ambulancemen had left and I was functioning almost back to normal did I bother about my clothes and hear the full story. How my children dressed me, they were 10 and 8, I have no idea. My son had heard me going hypo again and so this time he had gone to wake his sister to give him some help. He found her going hypo as well and she had fallen out of bed and she was curled up in a banana box! He dealt with her hypo and when she had come round they had come to deal with me. They had grabbed a t-shirt to put on me but it was my daughters larger t-shirt!!! It was so tight across my chest you could see everything and it only reached as far down as my belly button!!! Then when I went to get out of bed to change into something a bit more comfortable I noticed what they had dressed my bottom half in. My friend had given me a set that she had brought and never worn, the top being a hot pink silk cami and was beautiful. The bottoms were two frills sewn together to make a pair of pants that hid absolutely nothing!! I thought I was embarassed at that moment until a bit later when my son said that one of the ambulancemen had commented 'wow those are fab, I wonder where I can get a pair for the wife'? I swore that I would never go hypo again!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh my LW! Have to say that your son did an amazing job looking after you both! Are you sure they didn't dress you like that on purpose? ?D


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 8, 2011)

Northerner, I hadn't thought of that!!! I dread to think what they would have put me in the next time lol I am glad to say I have only had one serious one that I couldn't help myself with since then lol


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh dear Gareth, that sounds terrible, you must have been quite frightened! I have never heard of spasms that hurt that badly before. I myself tend to shiver as though I am freezing if my blood sugars go too low, I wonder if it is the same thing? The think to remember is that we don't have hypo's to scare people, they just happen sometimes for no reason x I hope that you are feeling much better!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 8, 2011)

garethc said:


> I had hypo two weeks ago and when tested my BG was 1.8 i ended up been given three bags of glucose over 24 hours plus morphine for the spasm pain,My brain basically wanted to shut down,My body went into spasms and i had massive chest pain,I was put on the acute hart ward just in case you see they thought i was having another hart attack but thankfully not,I was in for three nights,I was just glad to get home worse thing is what it can do to our family's or partners and what they have to go through,



OMG that's so horrible for you.  I am so glad you recovered and you were able to get home after 3 days 
I have had some truly awful hypo's ( but thankfully. never been admitted to hospital, even though I have been in the 1's ) and when there is just a young child in the house, you are right gareth about what it can do to the ones you love so much. The government should vote on a law to  ban these nasty hypo's...............................for everyone   Take care   Sheena


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2011)

Hopefully LW your son or daughter will have told the ambulance chaps 'we had to get mum dressed' or some such thing.  Possibly told the operator when they rang 999.

Here's a daft one.  One Easter Sunday we were in a ridiculous motobike accident.  Wet road, new SMA tarmac, coming slowly to a halt at the rear of a queue of traffic waiting at a T junction - kebam, bike literally fell straight over.  I hadn't got the f... of my Oh f...  out before I hit the tarmac and slid off down the road in the opposite of the direction of travel.  I remembered how to stop (oh TY internet) and did so lay there and shook meself, found I was Ok and jumped up to see husband flat on his back on the road, bike had carried on forwards so well away from him.

He then sat bolt upright, shouted Jen! in panic and immediately fell back down again with a bellow of pain.  Anyway, Shrewsbury hosp said broken collarbone, broken leg, blah blah.  kept him in overnight, we brought him home on Easter Mon with strict instructions to attend local hosp with X-ray pics to see about a permanent plaster for his leg.

Monday night I try to put him to bed and he is is so much pain when he tries to lie down, he can't.  So I build him a nest on one sofa using spare duvets so he could try to get some kip, whilst I would sleep on other sofa.

When he woke up, it was 07.00 ish so he needed to wake me.  So he kept calling me and calling me and I kept ignoring him then he realised I was hypo so he REALLY shouted at me and somehow it got through cos I jumped off the sofa - immediately fell over and basically, head-butted the floor.  Hypo and knocked out.  Oh deepest doodoo.

The blooming saint got himself into the kitchen got the Hypokit out the fridge, got himself back and down on the floor next to me and did the deed and then couldn't get back up again so had to wait for me to come round to do everything else for myself and him.  And you know how much you want to do that after a bad hypo.

Got me act together and my BG up, took him to hosp, dropped him at A& E whilst I parked the car (had abandoned it on the ambulance bay, ambulance driver went to go mad at me, then when he saw Pete turned straight round and got a wheelchair and took him straight in, bypassing reception! LOL) so when I got back, hubby was with doctor, telling him the tale.  Doc got up to greet me and said Oh dear - you did that in the accident? _ isaid What?  Hubby said 'You have a lump, easily the size of an egg, on your forehead, dear!  I put my hand up and I only had and started to laugh.  Eventually Pete said No - she did that this morning when she went hypo!

Anyway the long and short of it was, in addition to the broken collar bone (which he still has 6 years later - never healed) and broken leg - husband had no less than 5 broken ribs and a collapsed lung - all of which Shrewsbury hospital had entirely missed despite them showing on the ruddy X-rays...... and I still only had a broken nail ..... from the accident!

You couldn't invent it, could you?

I have other stories but may write a book one day 'Hypos I have Known, French Prostitutes* I have Met and other true stories'

* only one really.  The other two were dominatrices .....


----------



## Immy1992 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have quite a few hypo stories, but I shall tell two, one about my mum, and one about me...

One night when I was six years old, only a few months before I was diagnosed myself, my dad went out for the evening with his friends, leaving me with my mum. The evening passed and we were both in bed. I woke up because I heard my mum groaning from the other room, so I went in to investigate. She couldn't move, and I can just remember her eyes staring at me when I walked in, and she started groaning even louder. There was a bottle of hypostop by the bed which I tried to give to her, but realising it was empty, I then rang my gran and asked her what to do. She rang the ambulance for me, who then rang me back, and the ambulance control woman talked me through what to do, and told e to let in the paramedics when they got there. 
Then when they arrived I showed them where everything was, and when mum was better, dad came home to find an ambulance outside and me, mum, and the paramedics in the bedroom 

My first ever hypo was not long after I was diagnosed. I can't remember much of it, but I remember waking up and shouting for my mum, who came in, and then went to get me a drink. I can't remember much more except that for quite a while, all I could say was "mummy" no matter how hard I tried to say something else. 
I've found that repeating one word or phrase over and over uncontrollably is a regular thing when I have a bad hypo, although I can generally remember what's happened, and I can think completely normally, I just can't do anything. It's really weird, and really unpleasant.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2011)

That's weird Immy - I've only had one hypo like that - where I couldn't speak, couldn't move but could hear perfectly well and even think logically.  But when I'm right down like that, I clench my teeth like a vice.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 9, 2011)

jenks said:


> i have a funny story about being diagnosed.
> 
> I was in afghanistan on a summer tour so the weather was beyond hot, especially for someone who gets a sun tan from the fridge door light lol.
> Anyway i was 6 months done with a 7 month tour when my uncontrollable thirst and constant toilet needs got beyond a joke and they found out i was type 1. * The funny bit was when the army doctor in afghasn asked in all seriousness "did the weight loss and thurst not make you think you mite have diabeties??"
> ...



Jenks,

I've sent you an email


----------



## Copepod (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't wait for Trophywench's book - perhaps as editor to include others' hypo stories?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 9, 2011)

My oddest one was in the early days as told by my brother. The dog started barking in the night and bro eventually got out of bed to find me in the sitting room with my coat on. When he enquired I apparently told him I was going to work, at 3am in nothing but my coat.  A quick call to NHS24 and they had him testing my BGs which were 1.7.

The scariest was a trip to Aberdeen not long after I started on the Byetta.



> The real fun began on the way home, there was an accident on the A96 and we sat there for a couple of hours waiting for 'them' to open the road before himself decided to try some of the back roads. Bad Idea, very, very Bad Idea, we ended up on the infamous Cock Bridge to Tomintoul road! Bad idea because in the meantime it had started snowing and the road was very icy. We left Aberdeen at 2.30pm and didn't get home last night till about 11.30pm. Of course this is the Highlands and, at this time of year, we should be grateful we made it home on the same day we left.
> 
> I had no food with me because we thought we'd be home by tea time and, like a fool, took my evening injection anyway and ended up having a major hypo and throwing up at the road side. I now have a new record for hypos of 1.5. I feel like death warmed up today and very shaky, I woke up to a BG of 3.9 and am now 5.4 after two slices of toast.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Jenks,
> 
> I've sent you an email



Not sure he'll get it Phil - he posted his tale in 2008


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,

A few years ago possibly 4 or 5 i went out to Asda, had a cheese salad (cheese, lettuce, tomatoes etc), did a full injection of my QA, maybe 10u as a guess, think i was on Novorapid for QA & Insulatard for BI at the time, then several hours later i had a VERY bad hypo, falling about, banging my head against the wall in the bathroom even turned into a hamster throwing demon  & threw my daughter's hamster across the room! I was in hospital for an overnight stay. This thread can be seen in the General Message Board - 10-10-2011 @ 03:10pm.

I once went  through a stage where i was having hypos in a morning & tended to get very aggressive and adament that I was fine when my husband kept trying to "pour" lucozade down my neck.

I've also had them where i laugh hysterically.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Not sure he'll get it Phil - he posted his tale in 2008



acck....I missed that, thanks Alan!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2011)

My husband that a diagnosis of Type 1 automatically turns people into liars.  Immediately.  (Can happen to T2's but slower onset because not usually on insulin from Day 1)

Why?

Because when you say to a T1 diabetic 'Are you alright?  Do you think you'd better do a test/' they invariably answer 'I'm FINE!'  And that's when you know they certainly aren't ......


----------



## Lauren (Nov 9, 2011)

I have had so many hypos...

The first one was when I was 7. I had no idea what was happening and it was really scary. I was staying with my aunt and she had no idea what to do either. The carpet was moving and the floor was saying. I was very confused but I eventually remembered my doctor telling me that if I ever felt funny I should eat a few biscuits. So I crawled around after my aunt chanting, 'biscuits...biscuits...' and she gave me some. So scary!

Another time, which I don't remember, I passed out on the sofa and my mum called my neighbour. When I came around I punched her (an older lady) in the face (I was 9!) and I also threw a teapot at her. Way to be grateful...

Another time when I was about 10 I passed out as I was eating lunch at school, but as I went I flipped the flip-top table over and everyone's lunches went flying. I don't remember that either. 

When I was packing up to go to America I didn't go to bed until about 5am and when I tested my blood it was 1.5, which I think is the lowest I have ever been, but I felt fine, just really cold and jittery like you do when you're tired sometimes. I ran downstairs and shouted my reading to my mum like I was proud of it :/

Have had a few where I have been mega agressive: 'I'm FINE!' etc. My poor friends! One of them tipped a bowl of sugar over me because I was annoying her so much with my refusing to eat!

And now I have very few, thank goodness


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2011)

You do some weired things when on the bottom dont you !  I think u go into servival mode (hence hitting your neibourgh).  Strength of many brains of non comes to mind !


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 25, 2011)

whiskysmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few years ago possibly 4 or 5 i went out to Asda, had a cheese salad (cheese, lettuce, tomatoes etc), did a full injection of my QA, maybe 10u as a guess, think i was on Novorapid for QA & Insulatard for BI at the time, then several hours later i had a VERY bad hypo, falling about, banging my head against the wall in the bathroom even turned into a hamster throwing demon  & threw my daughter's hamster across the room! I was in hospital for an overnight stay. This thread can be seen in the General Message Board - 10-10-2011 @ 03:10pm.
> 
> ...



*Wooops!*

You may have read the above post which i posted on 09-11-2011, 01:43 PM.

Early this am (about 0700am when i checked on my meter before) i had a very bad hypo. Apparently i was jerking about in bed, my hubby said he somehow managed to roll me out of bed, fed me the usual, some jelly babies, i "walked" into the bathroom & sat on the toilet in the pitch black, my hubby was asking me if i'd done a test to which i started bursting out into fits of laughter, i woke the whole household (daughter & son) up, then i shouted to my hubby to go & get me a cheese sandwich, which he very kindly did .
When i checked my meter before my bs was 2.8 and yet i've had hypos at this level many a time before and always been fully capabable . Also when i checked my meter i'd done several or should i say lots of tests at the time of my hypo, no wonder my finger is sore today, lol.
I had a headache before but i'm glad to say i feel much better now  I had porridge for brekkie and now i'm off to get some lunch.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm glad you are OK - but please tell us - how is the hamster?


----------



## imtrying (Nov 25, 2011)

oh no! Glad there were people there to help you, and glad you're not feeling the after affects today!!

just as well there were no hamsters!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 25, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I'm glad you are OK - but please tell us - how is the hamster?



Awww thank you! Sadly Claire's hamster died a few years ago, so the hamster throwing demon will not be striking again, lol, i don't think i could manage to throw a west highland terrier, lol.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 25, 2011)

imtrying said:


> oh no! Glad there were people there to help you, and glad you're not feeling the after affects today!!
> 
> just as well there were no hamsters!




My thoughts are the same ie the kind hubby & also the hamster!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2011)

I know, they are deceptively small looking aren't they?  (Westies LOL)


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2011)

*Suggestion to the mods?*

There are three hypo-stories threads on these boards; how about merging them?

The other two are this one (the one to which I personally contributed) and this one.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> There are three hypo-stories threads on these boards; how about merging them?
> 
> The other two are this one (the one to which I personally contributed) and this one.



Good idea Robert. Merged one but forgot to remove the redirect so now have to wait an hour to merge the other one!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 13, 2011)

Er, Alan, you still haven't merged the latest thread into the other two.


----------



## koko (Dec 14, 2011)

He he some of these made me laugh a lot! Thanks for directing me here Robert!

Mine was quite a recent one. I had fallen asleep on the sofa and it was around 6:30 in the morning. I was having a really weird dream about helping my cousin and uncle move furniture around there living room and my cousin was winding me up. Then I started trying to eat the armchair I was supposed to be moving! Which led him to wind me up even more than at the top of my lungs I shouted out "SHUT THE _BLEEP_ UP!"
I woke myself up and my mum who came running in to the room wondering what the hell was going on. I then shouted "TELL TOMMY TO SHUT THE _BLEEP_ UP"
She then tried to point out to me Tommy wasn't there and maybe I should do a BM. 
The the realization hit me that I had actually shouted so loud that most of my neighbors had probably heard the whole thing  
They kept giving me very disproving looks for a couple of weeks after! LOL


----------

